# Hey guys....hair, hair



## Pappy (Jan 16, 2017)

When you guys were teens, what hair style did you have?
Since there is no DA shown, I'll go with Hollywood.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 16, 2017)

:nothingtoadd:

My preference---the butch.  Then and now. Works well even if one's hairline is receding. layful:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 16, 2017)

LOL!!!


----------



## exwisehe (Jan 16, 2017)

Flat top, just like my college pic, but you cannot see it very well. This was about 1960 and the barber would take great pains to get it as flat as possible.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 16, 2017)

exwisehe said:


> View attachment 34940Flat top, just like my college pic, but you cannot see it very well. This was about 1960 and the barber would take great pains to get it as flat as possible.


Very handsome!


----------



## exwisehe (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 16, 2017)

Flat top - High School grad - 1964  (Almost 20 years ago!!!  I know, right?)


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 16, 2017)

Good looking young man!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 16, 2017)

Love the responses and a handsome bunch of guys.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2017)




----------

